# double wide trestle question



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

As you can see i have to finish the bottom part of my layout. I am going to take out the fines and lay concrete, and on top of the concrete i am going to put a trestle to level of the grade as best i can since it is steep. The trestle will start at the corner past the bridge and go through the mountian to where the concrete starts again. I might as well make it a double wide because i would like to add another line some time soon  my question is do i make the trestle wider on the bottom to hold a wider top, or make a normal trestle and just make it wider on top. And does any one have pics of a double? 

Thanks for your help 

tom h


----------



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

Tom; 

Seems to me that you would widen the whole thing proportionally as though you were looking straight on at your trestle bent and stretched the whole thing out to accomodate a second track. Keep the same angle on the bents but just make it wider. You will most likely have to add additional verticals in the center of the bet to give it strength. How many, or their dimensions, I wouldn't be able to tell you. 

mark


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Tom, 

Have a look at the following link -  http://cs.trains.com/forums/857522/ShowPost.aspx just click on it - that is about your question and may help there is one mentioned.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Peter, I am still undecided what to do yet, but it might eliminate a few things. 

Thanks for the help 

tom h


----------

